# Rollwurf auf Distanz !



## Thomas E. (4. November 2014)

http://vimeo.com/110457985

Wichtig ist neben der Technik, die richtige Schnur dafür !

Am besten eignen sich Keulenschnüre (WF), das Profil und auch die Länge der Keule sind ausschlaggebend.

Dann können es durchaus mal über 20 m werden.


----------



## GoFlyFishing (4. November 2014)

*AW: Rollwurf auf Distanz !*

Sehr schön!

@Thomas: ich werfe mit einer 7er Ambush und einer 7er 2,75m TFO BVK am zugewachsenen Seeufer Distanzrollwürfe, zwar doch recht weit, aber keine 20m. 

 Natürlich sind Ferndiagnosen meist nicht möglich. Passt die Zusammenstellung? Oder denkst du einer 6er Ambush würde evtl. bessere Ergebnisse bringen? Mir scheint die 7er Schnur gerade im Fall der Ambush doch recht schwer. Oder würdest du eine andere längere Rute oder stärkere Rutenklasse dazu wählen? Und: ist das progessive Taper der BVK für Rollwürfe überhaupt ideal?

Habe das Gefühl, irgendwas an der Zusammenstellung sollte optimiert werden.

Falls du was dazu sagen kannst, danke.

Grüße
Simon


----------



## Thomas E. (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rollwurf auf Distanz !*

Hallo Simon,

im Video benutze ich eine 6er Rute, 275 cm mittlerer Aktion und eine Langkeulenschnur (15m).

Dazu ist zu sagen, das 20-21 m mit diesem Wurf schon eine stramme Leistung ist !
Da muß alles passen, die Technik und das Gerät.

"Triangle Taper"- artige Profile sind ideal für Roll-/Switch- Casts,
so sind auch die meisten Speylines für die 2 H.- Fischerei aufgebaut.

Eine längere Rute ist immer besser, eine gewisse "Gescheidigkeit" sollte sie aufweisen, denn steife und/oder kurze Ruten sind dafür schlecht.
Zu weiche Ruten reduzieren die Wurfweite.

Leider kenne ich die  Ambush und die 7er 2,75m TFO nicht.
Die Schnur soll aber überschwer sein.
Wiege doch mal die ersten 9,14 m.

Wenn Du etwas ins Wasser hinein kannst, oder wenige Meter Rückraum zur Verfügung hast, ist der Switch- Cast (Jump Roll) aber viel besser. 
Dazu mit der Schnurhand im Vorwurf gezogen, kann man Wurfweiten bis an das Leinenende erreichen.


----------



## jflyfish (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rollwurf auf Distanz !*

Moin, so eine Ambush ist eine Kurzkeule  -- so etwas wie eine Skagit Schnur für Einhand - -- Für lange Rollwürfe ist aber eher eine genau passende Longbelly angesagt -- aber auch viel schwieriger zu beherrschen als so eine Kurzkeule. jfl


----------



## Thomas E. (5. November 2014)

*AW: Rollwurf auf Distanz !*

Hi,

ist richtig....

doch es gibt auch Kurzkeulenschnüre, die sich per Rollwurf weit ausbringen lassen.
Eine ist die LOOP OPTI STREAM mit ca. 8,5m Keule.

Bei einem Test mit mit der in Kl. 6 wurden von mehreren FF Würfe über 17 m erreicht, einer warf 19 m !


----------



## GoFlyFishing (6. November 2014)

*AW: Rollwurf auf Distanz !*

Hallo, 

danke für die Antworten. Die Ambush TT ist tatsächlich extra überschwer, für Situationen ohne Rückraum konzipiert. In meinem speziellen Fall ist es auch noch ne Ambush Sink Tip (zum leichten Hechtfischen). Wahrscheinlich ist das der Grund, warum es nochmal etwas schwerer ist beim Wurf. Allerdings kann ich prinzipiell nicht klagen, Distanzrollwürfe funktionieren gut damit (Hechtstreamer bis 15cm), ich vermute gerade auch als Sinktip wäre aber auf der 7er Rute eine 6er Ambush noch besser und etwas eleganter zu werfen als die 7er... 

Die Loop konnte ich als 4er an der 4er Rute mal an einem Gewässer probewerfen, was soll ich sagen, obwohl ich eigentlich kein Weitwurfspezialist bin, hab ich sie mit einem leicht beschwerten Forellenstreamer im Doppelzug regelmäßig bis ins Backing geworfen. Auch Freunde waren überrascht, es gibt Filmaufnahmen. Ich selbst war auch überrascht, denn ich weiß dass es in diesem Fall tatsächlich die Schnur war, die mir das ermöglichte. 

Grüße, 
Simon


----------



## woern1 (15. November 2014)

*AW: Rollwurf auf Distanz !*

Interessantes Video und Postings, und über 20 m ist schon ne Marke, #6. 
Bin da auch bischen am grübeln, was 'besser' ist. Ich habe die Ambush in #7 auch, fische die gelegentlich mal am Teich (Rollwürfe), sowie bei wenig Rückraum auch mal Überkopf. 
Die hatte ich mal mit nem Bekannten geworfen, meine Rute war da ne Greys G-Tec in #7, die des Bekannten eine Sage One #7. Während die  Ambush  die Greys ohne Probleme aufladen konnte (egal ob Roll- oder Überkopf), kam man mit der One nicht an die Weite heran. Die Greys hat eine eher Midflex-Aktion, die Sage geht wohl eher Richtung schnelle Aktion. Entweder lags an der mangelnden Wurftechnik (wobei da schon ne 'gewisse' Erfahrung zugrunde liegt), oder die Sage war 'unterladen'. 
Im Video ist in diesem Zusammenhang zu sehen, dass da (wie ich sehe) eher wenig Aufladung der Rute passiert. Liegts dann an der Wurftechnik oder ist doch eine eher 'Fast Action' bei der richtigen Wurftechnik besser geeignet?  
@Simon: Wobei die TFO BVK ja auch eher ne schnelle Aktion hat.  
TL

werner


----------



## Rhxnxr (16. November 2014)

*AW: Rollwurf auf Distanz !*



woern1 schrieb:


> Im Video ist in diesem Zusammenhang zu sehen, dass da (wie ich sehe) eher wenig Aufladung der Rute passiert. Liegts dann an der Wurftechnik oder ist doch eine eher 'Fast Action' bei der richtigen Wurftechnik besser geeignet?
> @Simon: Wobei die TFO BVK ja auch eher ne schnelle Aktion hat.
> TL
> 
> werner



Vor allem andern liegts am Ort. Spiegelglattes Becken, die Flugschnur pfeilgrad aufs Wasser gelegt, keine Strömung, der Werfer hoch überm Wasser und (wahrscheinlich) null Wind.
Grau ist alle Theorie


----------



## Thomas E. (18. November 2014)

*AW: Rollwurf auf Distanz !*



woern1 schrieb:


> Interessantes Video und Postings, und über 20 m ist schon ne Marke, #6.
> Bin da auch bischen am grübeln, was 'besser' ist. Ich habe die Ambush in #7 auch, fische die gelegentlich mal am Teich (Rollwürfe), sowie bei wenig Rückraum auch mal Überkopf.
> Die hatte ich mal mit nem Bekannten geworfen, meine Rute war da ne Greys G-Tec in #7, die des Bekannten eine Sage One #7. Während die  Ambush  die Greys ohne Probleme aufladen konnte (egal ob Roll- oder Überkopf), kam man mit der One nicht an die Weite heran. Die Greys hat eine eher Midflex-Aktion, die Sage geht wohl eher Richtung schnelle Aktion. Entweder lags an der mangelnden Wurftechnik (wobei da schon ne 'gewisse' Erfahrung zugrunde liegt), oder die Sage war 'unterladen'.
> Im Video ist in diesem Zusammenhang zu sehen, dass da (wie ich sehe) eher wenig Aufladung der Rute passiert. Liegts dann an der Wurftechnik oder ist doch eine eher 'Fast Action' bei der richtigen Wurftechnik besser geeignet?



Hi Werner,

die One und die Greys sind gute Ruten, die weite Rollwürfe erlauben. 

Die Ambush Schnur kenne wie nicht.

Das richtige Keulengewicht und das Profil spielen eine große Rolle.
Die Technik hat beim Werfen aber immer den größten Anteil (nicht Kraft !).

Eine mittlere Aktion ist dafür immer gut, eine sehr steife Aktion ist zum rollen/switchen schlecht.

Meine Orvis TL biegt sich dabei schon, ist nur schwer zu erkennen.

@
Rhöner

Du hast insoweit Recht, bei stärkeren Gegenwind oder bis zur Brust im Wasser stehend, sind solche Weiten nicht möglich.

Aber auch unter "Laborbedingungen" sind Rollwürfe über 18 m eine große Weite !
Probiere es doch mal aus und messe dann auch genau !


----------

